# Restaurant Booth Seating



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 23, 2007)

*I got a question, What do other SSBBW's and FA's do when you take someone to a restaurant and and walk in only to find that there are booth seating and CLOSE seating? Both knowing full well that the SSBBW cant possibly squeeze/crawl (even with a crowbar) into that tight space? And to top it off.....These booths are the ONLY seating they have! :confused::blush:*


----------



## toddjohnson (Nov 23, 2007)

.take her home and cook something myself, like I should have done in the first place..


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 23, 2007)

Walk right back out and think of a plan B. 

If a woman is truly SSBBW to the point that she has trouble fitting, such as myself, it is probably wise to do research before hand, When Mike and I go out (which isn't often to be honest, lol) we generally google the place and make phone calls to see if armless chair seating is available. It is a pain in the ass, but it saves embarrassment and time.


----------



## butch (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, depending on your size, check to see if the booth tables are stationary or not. If they move, then I tell the people I'm with to let me slide into the booth first, after pushing the table up against the other side of the booth. After I get situated, I pull the table back towards me as much as possible, and then everyone else sits down at the booth, and there is enough room for all of us at that booth.

If the tables are bolted to the floor, then I guess all you can do is either try and stuff yourself in (I've done that, too), or go somewhere else. I think, though, that a lot of the chain restaurants are already making sure they have at least some tables with armless chairs, so you could just go to those types of restaurants if you want to be sure you'll find a place comfortable to sit.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 23, 2007)

Just go somewhere else. If they won't accommodate you, they don't deserve your business!


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 23, 2007)

When my girlfriend and I go out, we specifically request tables. Booths are of the devil. If there are no tables, the restaurant is obviously too crowded and we'd be leaving anyway.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2007)

toddjohnson said:


> .take her home and cook something myself, like I should have done in the first place..




How wonderful you are. I think you are going to be popular with the ladies here, and rack up the schmep points really quickly.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 23, 2007)

same applies to bhm with big beer bellies like mine! i'm not able to squash my belly into fit and sometime cannot fit behind booths. i usually ask for an extra chair to go alongside. i used to be embarrassed but not any longer. as far as i am concerned people are getting bigger and the world should grow around us!


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 23, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> same applies to bhm with big beer bellies like mine! i'm not able to squash my belly into fit and sometime cannot fit behind booths. i usually ask for an extra chair to go alongside. i used to be embarrassed but not any longer. as far as i am concerned people are getting bigger and the world should grow around us!



I'm still trying to reach that stage, but I know what you mean. The seating should conform to the patron, not the other way around!


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 23, 2007)

I've had ssbbw dates who preferred to make themselves fit in restaurants or a movie knowing full well I would have went somewhere else etc.
Though did walk out with an ssbbw date when a restaurant chain declined to give us table seating saying repeatedly that the section was closed while all common sense knew the booth seating just would not do.
Hoping restaurants/other places do not adopt Southwest policies and start charging people for taking up more space in the aisle etc.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2007)

If there is no seating to accommodate me, I leave. It's really simple. 

A few times it's really caught me off guard and for some reason sent me into an anxiety spin, but the last time that happened was like 5 years ago... and only because the guys I was with really wanted to take me to that place and he'd been talking about it all day, etc. It never occurred to either of us I'd have a problem... it's pretty rare that you can't get an armless chair or something. 

When I go out with fatty friends we usually call ahead and ask about seating, or if we're just out and about to a place we don't know, we send in a scout to see what it's like. If they come out with a thumbs up, in we go. If they get back in the car.... we're off to another destination. 

Most places are VERY gracious about changing things up if you can give them a few minutes to take care of it - and we often go out in parties of 6-15 with multiple (like 7-9) people who are over 350-400lbs. 

Just be pro-active, call ahead, and if you get there and have even the slightest attitude or reluctance to assist you - leave. Just leave. There's always another place that's going to be more than happy to make you comfortable and happy.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 24, 2007)

_*My husband and I went to a place and she was walking us back to out seat, After we requested a table not a booth, and the preppy,dimwitted,skinny girl. took us to a BOOTH, bolted to the floor.....I said when we finally reached our destination.."I requested a table!"..........Stupid girl replied. "Well we don't have tables here." :doh::blink: I was SO embarrassed walking past all the other clients.....and NOT to mention the place was FULL!!!!!*_


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 24, 2007)

*Thanks Anne Marie...sometimes it gets hard to always be strong and keep my head up....*


----------



## Rowan (Nov 24, 2007)

As long as the table can move and my date is smaller than i am (they usually are) then I have no worries. I went out with someone Wednesday night after work, went to an applebee's, and color me shocked when the hostess who seated us moved the table closer to his side after I sat down in the booth! Talk about very cool...first time ive ever had that happen...nice to know the woman was conscientious about my size and didnt make an issue of it and just quietly moved the table for me....i was happy


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 24, 2007)

I only will eat at a place that will give me a table. I'm never rude about it, but I won't be uncomfortable while I eat. It's something I love to take seriously. Sounds corny, but I'm a complete foodee. I love to enjoy my food to the last bite. Last thing I will deal with is not being able to breath while I eat. I have come across this MANY times though.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 25, 2007)

This happens to me all the time and I am always very aware of the seating in a place. I hate to have to worry about whether there is a booth or not and if I'll fit. I've been dying to go to the Johnny Rocket's that is in Hoboken, NJ close to where I live but all they have are booths! And booths that I can just tell I can't fit in!
Another thing that I have become aware of is these places that have these high chairs kind of like bar stools and these high tables to go with them. Even the McDonalds by me now has these! They have gotten rid of the few chairs they had after they renovated and changed to practically all booths. I guess no fat people eat at McDonalds anymore. 
The other day my cousin came to visit from Austria and she treated me and my son to lunch at the Hard Rock Cafe in New York. (Very cool place and great food by the way!) When we walked in I saw booths and those high tables and chairs. As we were about to be seated I requested a regular table and chairs. They didn't make a big deal about it. Apparently we were about to be seated at one of the high tables because the girl seating me asked how did I know I was going to get one of those high tables. (I think they did this because the tables were small and we were only three people. Silly of them because they should have thought about that one a little more when seeing my size.) I told the girl I didn't know beforehand I just didn't want to sit there. I told her I don't climb up that high unless a drink is up there waiting for me! That cracked her up! 
I guess it's all about how you look at things sometimes.
Sure there are days I get embarrassed about it, but other times I just make a joke and move on.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Rowan said:


> As long as the table can move and my date is smaller than i am (they usually are) then I have no worries. I went out with someone Wednesday night after work, went to an applebee's, and color me shocked when the hostess who seated us moved the table closer to his side after I sat down in the booth! Talk about very cool...first time ive ever had that happen...nice to know the woman was conscientious about my size and didnt make an issue of it and just quietly moved the table for me....i was happy



_*This was very cool of the attendant/waitress......but they are hard to fine, more often they don't care.*_


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Nov 25, 2007)

A table is the only way to dine for me, however several of us squished our way into a booth, while attending the Chicago bash, we couldn't move! Getting out was just as much fun lol We should have just waited, but it was the only restaurant available in the hotel and we were starving. Normally I'd leave and go else where if the only option was a booth.

Lynne


----------



## dan (Dec 1, 2007)

__________________If I owned the restaurant I would never turn away 7- 350lb women I'm sure it would be great for buisiness. Seriously, I think by law they have to accomondate you. They do not want any part of a law suit.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 1, 2007)

I would say I can sit in a booth about 60% of the time. Okay, maybe 50. I always just say, "may we have a table, please?" casually when they go to seat me and whoever I'm with. Luckily, I have never had a problem. If I did, someone would get beat down.


----------



## ManFeeder (Dec 1, 2007)

I dine out often with my sister and a friend and we're all bbw. The other two are quite shy about speaking up, so I am the mouthpiece for the group. I won't even budge from the front desk until they respond to my question. I tell them right away how many are in the group and that we don't want a booth. If they don't have tables, we leave. It's very rare that we venture out to new places anymore. We know where we're comfortable and treated well by the staff.

On a date I would just let them know beforehand to ask for a table not a booth.

I really don't understand why the hosts/hostesses don't just offer a table to big people and wait to be asked for a booth. Really, how hard is it to realize big people don't fit in small places? (Can you tell this is one of my pet peeves?)


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 1, 2007)

well I agree and mostly do the same.. I have tried to squeeze in booths before and when that happens I never fail to spill whatever i'm eating right onto myself.. So I find it simpler to just find another place if they won't accomodate. :eat1:


----------



## pgsmith (Dec 2, 2007)

While I love all the talk about some of you "squeezing into a booth" most places I go to are most tables not booths, they cost more but are worth it.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 2, 2007)

ManFeeder said:


> I dine out often with my sister and a friend and we're all bbw. The other two are quite shy about speaking up, so I am the mouthpiece for the group. I won't even budge from the front desk until they respond to my question. I tell them right away how many are in the group and that we don't want a booth. If they don't have tables, we leave. It's very rare that we venture out to new places anymore. We know where we're comfortable and treated well by the staff.
> 
> On a date I would just let them know beforehand to ask for a table not a booth.
> 
> I really don't understand why the hosts/hostesses don't just offer a table to big people and wait to be asked for a booth. Really, how hard is it to realize big people don't fit in small places? (Can you tell this is one of my pet peeves?)



went to a harvester (chain restaurant/pub) last night and the waitress took four of us to our table. two of us were guys, both well fed and watered props meaning we have big beer guts , and both neither of us could get our bulk behind the fixed seating the waitress took us to! i would guess the gap between the back of the fixed seats and the tables was less than 24". we both tried to get in but to no avail really, as although my mate got in he wouldnt be able to get back out after a good feeding, so we asked to be moved. we were then accommodated around a table for five with normal chairs. 

it was obvious to me that we were going to have trouble fitting into booth type seating but why the waitress didnt notice and discreetly guide us to something more useful i dont know! it wasnt as if our size wasnt obvious LOL


----------



## Aurora (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm one of those weirdos that really likes tight restaurant booths. I'm 370 and have yet to find one I can't squeeze into and be perfectly content.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Dec 7, 2007)

My ssbbw friend will sit at booth before she sits at a table with chairs.I guess different strokes for different folks.


----------



## bexy (Dec 8, 2007)

*i panic more about chairs then i do booths, i worry that little wooden chairs at tables wont be able to hold my weight, especially those flimsy wood and wicker ones u find in small italian places!

boots i quite like, sometimes they are a bit of a squash but im less paranoid about getting stuck then breaking a wooden chair and falling on my arse!*


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 14, 2007)

yep and from a blokes point of view its not easy to squeeze a beer gut behind a booth  give me a chair any day....as long as its sturdy of course!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 14, 2007)

This is major no-brainer, I agree: What's to compromise? If you're not comfortable, leave. If they won't work with you, leave. I'm with you, Sasha, I enjoy eating, and eating out, way too much to ever screw around with being uncomfortable. Not to mention I'm the freakin slowest eater I know which makes it that much more important. I am not about to have a horrid table pushing into my tum (assuming I can even fit) while I leisurely enjoy my meal.

To be really clear about this with an extreme example: I was reviewing a restaurant here in Chicago that's about $400 a head where the chairs are custom-designed for the restaurant space/dining experience. But they didn't fit my fat ass, and the point is at this place (12 food courses AND twelve wine courses) I was going to be sitting even longer than normal. So I made them clear space in a banquette for me. They were perfectly great about it. 

I mean...no fucking way! I don't care if it's McDonald's (thank god they often have regular tables/chairs now instead of the pre-molded seating which is worse than booths, even) or super-fancy...it's your $ they're taking.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 14, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> ...I was reviewing a restaurant here in Chicago that's about $400 a head ...12 food courses AND twelve wine courses...



*perk!* 

Aren't you supposed to bring a dining companion when you review a restaurant? And you didn't call?? I waited by the phone!


p.s. so...how was it? and...are there pics??  I'd love to read the review.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> *perk!*
> 
> Aren't you supposed to bring a dining companion when you review a restaurant? And you didn't call?? I waited by the phone!
> 
> p.s. so...how was it? and...are there pics??  I'd love to read the review.



I *did* get to go with somebody...I tell you--those palmy days are over for now. I miss em!

The resto was super muy beyond grande! I can send ye links .


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 15, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> it was obvious to me that we were going to have trouble fitting into booth type seating but why the waitress didnt notice and discreetly guide us to something more useful i dont know! it wasnt as if our size wasnt obvious LOL



I think that if you don't live in a fat body you dont always realize the needs of a fat body. She probably didn't even look at you as fat customers, but just as customers. Which is what we want right? We as fat people want to be treated like everyone else. If you know you need certain type of seating there's no harm in speaking up and putting what you need right out there. I'm always first to say that I'd prefer a table over a booth, usually even before the waitress asks.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 16, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I *did* get to go with somebody...I tell you--those palmy days are over for now. I miss em!
> 
> The resto was super muy beyond grande! I can send ye links .



yes, please ma'am


----------



## Juice (Dec 16, 2007)

To be honest, I personally feel quite embrarassed to make a fuss about the seating. Perhaps this is due to the fact that I don't see many people of my size where I live (as a matter of fact I am the fattest person I know, especially a young person). 
I often encounter large people but they are not fat to the extent that a special chair should be arranged. On the other hand, I've reached this point for quite some time now. Seating is one of my biggest problems. If somebody asked whether I am unhappy with my weight I might have said "yes", not because I hate myself or because I find my fat bad, but because I cannot fit in places. It is a nightmare whenever I have to go to a cinema or a theater...and whenever my friends go out in restaurants with small chairs, I find an excuse for not going. You know, the usual - I am very busy, I have something better to do etc. This is perhaps the only area in which my weight prevents me from functioning as a normal human being. I have even preferred to drive my own car because I was afraid that the passenger seatbelt of a friend's car would not fit me. Of course, this is a secret withing me. I know about acceptance but perhaps that is my way of showing people that I am perfectly normal. I don't have to remind them all the time of how big I am. The worst experience was in an airplane, where the seatbelt was small (I could neverthless fit in the seat). I was desperately trying to pull it around me and I am sure people were looking. After a long struggle, I managed to fasten it under my belly but that was an extremely painful experience. I only wish they made chairs and seating a bit bigger


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 16, 2007)

Juice said:


> To be honest, I personally feel quite embrarassed to make a fuss about the seating. Perhaps this is due to the fact that I don't see many people of my size where I live (as a matter of fact I am the fattest person I know, especially a young person).
> I often encounter large people but they are not fat to the extent that a special chair should be arranged. On the other hand, I've reached this point for quite some time now. Seating is one of my biggest problems. If somebody asked whether I am unhappy with my weight I might have said "yes", not because I hate myself or because I find my fat bad, but because I cannot fit in places. It is a nightmare whenever I have to go to a cinema or a theater...and whenever my friends go out in restaurants with small chairs, I find an excuse for not going. You know, the usual - I am very busy, I have something better to do etc. This is perhaps the only area in which my weight prevents me from functioning as a normal human being. I have even preferred to drive my own car because I was afraid that the passenger seatbelt of a friend's car would not fit me. Of course, this is a secret withing me. I know about acceptance but perhaps that is my way of showing people that I am perfectly normal. I don't have to remind them all the time of how big I am. The worst experience was in an airplane, where the seatbelt was small (I could neverthless fit in the seat). I was desperately trying to pull it around me and I am sure people were looking. After a long struggle, I managed to fasten it under my belly but that was an extremely painful experience. I only wish they made chairs and seating a bit bigger



Your post makes me sad, Juice. I wish I could wave a magic wand and either make everything accessible to you or at least make you comfortable expressing your need for roomier accommodations.

The airplane situation might be easier for you - you can quietly mention to a flight attendant (who is a stranger, not a loved one) that you will need an extender, and you can matter-of-factly click it in place and fasten it comfortably. I bet it wouldn't draw more attention than struggling to fasten the belt without it. 

The rest of it, well, I hope that being a member of this site helps give you the confidence and comfort level to express your needs with your friends and family. Only you can judge whether it is preferable to keep silent and miss out on activities or begin to let people know you want to go, but have concerns about seating, etc. 

Every day I make similar decisions but for different reasons. I have accessibility and mobility issues and I need to decide if the effort and the obstacles I would encounter make it worth going certain places and doing certain things. No one can dictate what I should do, and I wouldn't presume to suggest what you should do in your situation.

I can only encourage you to consider ways to make it possible to participate in things you are sad to miss out on.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 19, 2007)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I've been dying to go to the Johnny Rocket's that is in Hoboken, NJ close to where I live but all they have are booths! And booths that I can just tell I can't fit in!



I don't know if all Johnny Rockets are the same, but the one in my town has one table/chair/booth setup. Mainly for wheelchair access, but I do take advantage of it. My boyfriend sits in the booth section, and I sit in the chair section. Or if we want to be close, we both sit in the chair section, and let the booth go empty.

I, until recently, was afraid of all booths. Never thought I would be able to squeeze myself into them. But, my boyfriend loves the intimacy a booth provides when we are able to sit next to each other. In a few places I have been, I have been pleasantly surprised to find I fit with no problem. Maybe a little tight, but I can breathe and eat easily. Other times I take one look and know I can't do it. My boyfriend always asks for a table, but if only a booth is available, I ask if I can look at it first. If I see that it is too small, I say "Let's wait for a table." If I am able to sit, I just squeeze in. Most of the time we don't have to ask specifically for a table. We are just taken to a table when booths are available. 

I have been confronted with those high bar seats. Being 5'3" and having short legs there is no way I able to get up there. Crazy people!


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 28, 2007)

hmmm I dont know how i missed this thread..... but.... I'm to lazy to read all the other posts but i think i get the title... 

I just went on a date with a girl 400+ ... It was great, lots of talking, and food was good... but she ad to squeeze into the booth and when we lest she was joking around about how we'll just wait all night till everone leaves so we could get her out... but she was cramed into the booth all dinner and i felt bad.. but right before we left she pushed too hard on the table, and IT MOVED (the table wasnt boulted down lol) the whole time she was smooshed for nothing.. it was funny.. then we got milkshakes and ice cream and the booths were much bigger


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 31, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> hmmm I dont know how i missed this thread..... but.... I'm to lazy to read all the other posts but i think i get the title...
> 
> I just went on a date with a girl 400+ ... It was great, lots of talking, and food was good... but she ad to squeeze into the booth and when we lest she was joking around about how we'll just wait all night till everone leaves so we could get her out... but she was cramed into the booth all dinner and i felt bad.. but right before we left she pushed too hard on the table, and IT MOVED (the table wasnt boulted down lol) the whole time she was smooshed for nothing.. it was funny.. then we got milkshakes and ice cream and the booths were much bigger



Hilarious story. Here's a little FA [not so] secret for next time you date a well-endowed woman (especially in the bellyological region): Whenever possible, ask for a table first thing. The waitress might be an idiot and sit you at a booth anyway, but kindly insist on a table. It awkward for ten seconds but makes for a much more comfy dinner date. 

Unless of course you're both into the idea of discovering what she can get in and out of. In which case, have at it!


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Hilarious story. Here's a little FA [not so] secret for next time you date a well-endowed woman (especially in the bellyological region): Whenever possible, ask for a table first thing. The waitress might be an idiot and sit you at a booth anyway, but kindly insist on a table. It awkward for ten seconds but makes for a much more comfy dinner date.
> 
> Unless of course you're both into the idea of discovering what she can get in and out of. In which case, have at it!



hahaha.... well, actually I asked if we should sit at a table but she said she wanted to sit at a booth?? so I just said "ok" lol


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 31, 2007)

Jay has the right idea..... ALWAYS get a table.... OR... if you're not sure about the size of the booths where you're going to take your date... stop there a day or so in advance and take a look. BUT, it's easier to just ask for a table instead. 

THAT shows you're really thinking about her comfort and well being. You'll make points with a girl REAL fast doing that. 





pat70327 said:


> hmmm I dont know how i missed this thread..... but.... I'm to lazy to read all the other posts but i think i get the title...
> 
> I just went on a date with a girl 400+ ... It was great, lots of talking, and food was good... but she ad to squeeze into the booth and when we lest she was joking around about how we'll just wait all night till everone leaves so we could get her out... but she was cramed into the booth all dinner and i felt bad.. but right before we left she pushed too hard on the table, and IT MOVED (the table wasnt boulted down lol) the whole time she was smooshed for nothing.. it was funny.. then we got milkshakes and ice cream and the booths were much bigger





Jay West Coast said:


> Hilarious story. Here's a little FA [not so] secret for next time you date a well-endowed woman (especially in the bellyological region): Whenever possible, ask for a table first thing. The waitress might be an idiot and sit you at a booth anyway, but kindly insist on a table. It awkward for ten seconds but makes for a much more comfy dinner date.
> 
> Unless of course you're both into the idea of discovering what she can get in and out of. In which case, have at it!





pat70327 said:


> hahaha.... well, actually I asked if we should sit at a table but she said she wanted to sit at a booth?? so I just said "ok" lol


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you all for this post. Because of this, I am now attempting to sit in a booth in every restaurant we go to now. I used to just take it for granted that I couldn't fit in the booth, but now I at least try it first. Yesterday my boyfriend and I stopped at Wienerschnitzel and we sat down at a table. Then, I glanced at the booth and thought "give it a try." I slid in with no problem. I am a solid 415 and carry quite a bit of weight in my belly, and it wasn't a problem. My boyfriend thought it was cool, and we had a nice little intimate lunch. 

They did just remodel this franchise. I was happy to find they made a little more room in the booth area. 

Thanks again!


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 5, 2008)

when YOU start feeling uncomfortable


----------



## RevolOggerp (Jan 5, 2008)

If only they made the seats in the booths similar to the seats in our cars. We simply slide them back and forth to a comfortable position.

There are some restaurants that have booth seats that are not bolted down like the tables. Some people who sit down will intentionally or accidentially slide the seats back making the space smaller for the neighboring booth.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jan 7, 2008)

I went out with someone a month ago and we went into the restuarant the girl showed us to a BOOTH with a table that didn't move and i was watching my companion closely to see what he would do about it.Do you know that when she asked if that was ok that he said YEAH THIS IS GREAT!
I reached down and i said look this table does not move and i said i will show you i don't fit and i almost got stuck!! I had the girl to move us. :doh:


----------



## love dubh (Jan 7, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> I went out with someone a month ago and we went into the restuarant the girl showed us to a BOOTH with a table that didn't move and i was watching my companion closely to see what he would do about it.Do you know that when she asked if that was ok that he said YEAH THIS IS GREAT!
> I reached down and i said look this table does not move and i said i will show you i don't fit and i almost got stuck!! I had the girl to move us. :doh:



...Or you could have said "No, this is unacceptable. Please find us a table," instead of treating your man like Pavlov's dog.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jan 7, 2008)

love dubh said:


> ...Or you could have said "No, this is unacceptable. Please find us a table," instead of treating your man like Pavlov's dog.



I'm sorry i think i came off a bit harsh sounding in my above post but i was not harsh.If you knew me,you would know i am very gentle. I did it in a laughing way. It is late and i am tired perhaps i shouldn't be writing on here this late!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 7, 2008)

love dubh said:


> ...Or you could have said "No, this is unacceptable. Please find us a table," instead of treating your man like Pavlov's dog.



HE had already said that it was "great". The man was with an ssbbw, he should have been clearly aware of her size, instead he was completely thoughtless, I think she treated him just FINE. I don't know that I would have been as nice as she was, about it. Certainly I'd have thought him an ass, in my head. 

Pretty SSBBW, you did nothing wrong there, and have nothing to apologise for!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 7, 2008)

I will usually do a recon mission to the resturant and check for myself firsthand things like if the tables are bolted to the floor and what are the seating arrangments before taking my date there. This avoids any unpleasant or awkward embarrasments. Most resturants have thier tables and chairs in the center and the SSBBWs I have dated are somewhat uncomfortable being in the center of the eatery where they feel those judgemental stares from others. A resturant with a private table that is not bolted down with armless chairs will get my business. Ultimatly I like to cook dinner at home and rent a couple of DVDs.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 7, 2008)

fat hiker said:


> Just go somewhere else. If they won't accommodate you, they don't deserve your business!



Normally, if there is no adequate seating, I will ask to speak to the manager. I will politely explained to him, or her, that there is no adequate seating for me or for my fat friend or for both of us and ask the manager which member of the competition do they recommend we patronize. So far I have said nothing antagonistic.

Sometimes I will go further and, very politely, point out that referring their customers to their competition is not a good way to increase their business volume. 

One time, shortly before the end of a dance at a NAAFA function I and the woman I was with went to the restaurant across the street. I realized there were no armless chairs. I explained to the manager that shortly a dance which a lot of fat people were attending would be over and many of those people would be looking for a place to eat. I asked the manager which member of their competition did they recommend all these hungry people patronize. The managers suggested another restaurant of the same chain which was about 10 miles away.

I then walked across the street to a restaurant across the street. I observed that they had adequate seating. I talked with the manager and the manager said he would be happy to accommodate hungry people coming from the dance.

I then went back to the first restaurant and, politely, told the manager that she could feel comfortable referring customers she could not accommodate to her competition across the street. As best I remember she did not thank me for my kind and thoughtful efforts. 

Russell Williams

Activist


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 7, 2008)

One time my father took me and a female friend of mine out to eat. My father did not have much toleration for my fat activism. At the restaurant the three of us were shown to a booth. I started to explain to the waitress that my fat friend would not fit in the booth. Before I got very far my father told me to stop this nonsense, stop making a scene, and sit down and enjoy the food.

My fat female friend had to demonstrate to my father that there was no way she was going to fit into the booth. My father was not particularly happy about this visual demonstration that sometimes I was right what I would say that public accommodations often do not accommodate fat people.

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------

